# Any suggestion for a C9 sling?



## Fusaki (1 Nov 2004)

Can anyone suggest a good alternative to the issued C9 sling?

I currently have my issued sling set up   as a single strap that runs over my left shoulder and under my right arm for partolling. The problem with this is that in order for the weapon to sit high enough across my chest to walk and distance comfortably, the sling is too short to bring the weapon to my shoulder. My   reaction to effective enemy fire is pretty much just a burst from the hip, then when I hit the ground I throw the sling off and carry on. In the mounted role I just don't use my sling at all. I used to have my sling set up "the normal way", like the 3 point C7 patrol sling. This allowed me to slide the buckle back and shoulder the weapon, but the strap that runs parallel to the weapon always got in the way when trying to reload and clear stoppages.

So, I'm looking for something new. Ideally, I'm looking for something that lets me patrol with the C9 worn relatively high across my body, can be brought to the shoulder quickly, does not have any "3 point style" straps that get in the way of loading and clearing stoppages, and has less of a chance of me tripping over it when dismounting the LAV. I might be aiming a little high, but if I could get at least some of these characteristics in a sling I'd be happy.

Right now I'm looking into Blackhawk's Chalker Tac Sling. Once you pull the red tab the weapon isn't attached to you at all and there are straps to get in the way of anything. I'm thinking that maybe I do a bit of cutting here and a bit of sewing there, and lose the harness in favour of attaching the hook mechanism right to my Tac Vest. The problem I see with this sling is that the weapon rests pointed down. Not something I'd want to walk any distance with. But maybe I could attach the sling to the pintle mount just above the trigger. This would balance the weapon a little better and make it easier to carry long distances. Either way, I'm not about to spend $80 US on a sling that I've never seen used before and that might not work the way I want it.
http://www.blackhawkindustries.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=1777&d=






So does anyone have any suggestions? Kevin, can you comment on the sling the guy is using in the pic you posted the other day in the C7 thread?


----------



## scm77 (1 Nov 2004)

This is the only other M249/C9 sling I can find.  Don't know if it does what your looking for.

http://lightfighter.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=351


----------



## Fusaki (1 Nov 2004)

The problem I see with both the Spectre SOP sling and the Blackhawk SWIFT sling is that I'm worried the 3 Point Style will interfere with reloading and clearing stoppages. In both of these slings there is a strap that runs parallel to the gun, right over the place where the ammo comes out of the box and into the receiver. This is a problem I was having with the Canadian issue sling, before I made it into a single shoulder strap. However, I have no experience with either the SWIFT or the SOP slings and I don't know if this problem was overcome in either of them. Comments?

Blackhawk Industries SWIFT Sling





Spectre SOP Sling


----------



## KevinB (1 Nov 2004)

A buddy of mine bought one for his C9A2 - I posted apic in the thread -(my photo sever has gone doen - so I cant post it here - and I doubt it is showing over there)

It is working great for him...


----------



## scm77 (1 Nov 2004)

Picture of the same guy that Kevin mentioned (I think) from the combat camera site.


----------



## KevinB (1 Nov 2004)

Brandon is getting around...  ;D


----------



## Yeoman (1 Nov 2004)

hey ghost; apparently we're getting them chalker slings in the unit. I've heard that, but I dunno, came from one of the boys in QM that told me that.
I'll be picking up one of those c9 slings sometime in the next two months, so hopefully I can play with it before going overseas (if I do).
Greg


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Nov 2004)

If it's not too late, I'd make a recommendation for the Specter Gear Sling.  I've got their Special Operations Patrol Sling and I love that thing.

I've never had good results with Blackhawk stuff.  I've used their mag pouches before, they sucked as the lid was too tight to extract mags from easily.  I've got one of their vests.  It sucks (is coming unstitched at the shoulder, plus there are some other design deficiencies that I'm not impressed with.

You won't go wrong with choosing the Specter M-249/C9 Sling.  If your QM goes with Blackhawk, they could be spending their money on far better gear at similar prices.


----------



## 51BNS (2 Nov 2004)

take a c-6 sling....I used it for 2 months and its better than the freaking c-9 sling :warstory:


----------



## GerryCan (19 Dec 2004)

A C6 Sling eh?? I've never had much luck with those with the C6, let alone the C9 but maybe you're onto something.

Ghostwalk, I take it that you're looking for something thats good for patrolling so have you tried the new Urban Op slings that we just got? Could they be used for the 9? I haven't even tried it for my C7 yet, but  I was a C9 gunner for a long time and always fought with that sling, so I feel your pain.


----------



## KevinB (20 Dec 2004)

The C6 sling is ASS - it is a canvas strap...  :-X

   The Urban Ops sling was not a big hit with us...  


Recently the BlueForce Gear "contractor pac" withs their SOC-C sling has been generating a bit of interest
It can do 1 PT, 2PT and 3 PT slings all with the click of a button


----------



## GerryCan (20 Dec 2004)

Do you have any pics of it actually in use?


----------



## KevinB (20 Dec 2004)

I will look (I just ordered mine) Several US guys where raving about them.

Their Contactor pac lets the user match the sling to a shit load of weapons too...


----------



## Fusaki (20 Dec 2004)

> Ghostwalk, I take it that you're looking for something thats good for patrolling so have you tried the new Urban Op slings that we just got?



If you're talking about the green sling that crosses across your back, no one in my platoon got them issued yet. I think Dukes CQ thought we got them in Charles, and Charles CQ assumed that we would get them in Dukes.  :-\

Anyways, I heard you caught a bad bug. You're not gonna die on me, are ya?


----------



## GerryCan (9 Jan 2005)

I got my sling in Dukes after I came over from B Coy so I'd ask about it if you want it.

To me it doesn't look like something I'd be into, but a few of the guys are raving about it so I might have to give it a shot.

And yeah I got one hell of a bad bug, supposedly a lot of guys got it :-X But I'm better now so thanks for your concern Mike


----------



## Yeoman (10 Jan 2005)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the green sling that crosses across your back, no one in my platoon got them issued yet. I think Dukes CQ thought we got them in Charles, and Charles CQ assumed that we would get them in Dukes.   :-\
> 
> Anyways, I heard you caught a bad bug. You're not gonna die on me, are ya?



I've got an extra one of those mike.
you're about the same height as me; when I was on QRF this week I was on the EX, I was tinkering with it. I haven't found a way to have it work without touching the ground.
although there was this engineer that made the exact same sling from two old c9 sling's. I can not remember his name, but if I ever run into him again, I'll see if I can yoink it off of him and get one made. that one actually made it so that it didn't touch the ground, even me the short midget it worked with.
Greg


----------



## Bomber (10 Jan 2005)

Make sure you tighten the urban sling right down or else it eventually lossens to the point of the weapon dragging on the ground and one arm with no feeling.  I think it might work a bit better if there was a way of locking the two loops to a certain length, instead of having them see saw back and forth.


----------



## Fusaki (10 Jan 2005)

> although there was this engineer that made the exact same sling from two old c9 sling's. I can not remember his name, but if I ever run into him again, I'll see if I can yoink it off of him and get one made. that one actually made it so that it didn't touch the ground, even me the short midget it worked with.



The guy you're talking about is actually a good friend of mine. I do Jiu Jutsu with him. Big guy, right? Its a small army, Yeoman. ;D

Right now it looks like I'm just going to add padding to my 2 point sling and call it a day. Its fast, simple, comfortable... and I'm sick and tired of getting razzed for having too much gucci kit.


----------



## Yeoman (10 Jan 2005)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> The guy you're talking about is actually a good friend of mine. I do Jiu Jutsu with him. Big guy, right? Its a small army, Yeoman. ;D
> 
> Right now it looks like I'm just going to add padding to my 2 point sling and call it a day. Its fast, simple, comfortable... and I'm sick and tired of getting razzed for having too much gucci kit.



yeah he was a couple inches taller then me. so probably the same guy.
ha you and gucci kit; wait till I go on tour man; half the stuff I'll be wearing sure won't be issued, I'll catch up to you. My money has been going else where lately.
I'll just go buy one of them blackhawk slings in spite of you.
havin fun on leave? man ONS platoon feels very lonely without the rest of dukes there.
Greg


----------



## Fraz (10 Jan 2005)

Hey Mike, when we go back on the 24th I'll help u out with ur lil dilemma... perhaps i'll even help u make the bloody thing, regardless, there's no sense in making a mountain out of a molehill. Hey Yeoman, I feel for ya man, but those lockers ain't gonna guard themselves... Do we have the new ones in the Pl Rm's yet?


----------



## Yeoman (10 Jan 2005)

Fraz said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, when we go back on the 24th I'll help u out with ur lil dilemma... perhaps i'll even help u make the bloody thing, regardless, there's no sense in making a mountain out of a molehill. Hey Yeoman, I feel for ya man, but those lockers ain't gonna guard themselves... Do we have the new ones in the Pl Rm's yet?



................................................we were suppose to get new lockers? man show how much ONS gets told  ???
maybe when you boys take off I'll have the cash to pick up one of them blackhawk chalker and m249/m60 sling
I've talked to a couple of companies about making a c9 sling, and they've all said that they have design plans for a m249 sling, and I'm sure with very little cursin you can attach one to the c9a2. I just need to get some real purdy pics of the a1 and a2 to send to them.
Greg


----------

